# Winchester Super X 2



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone own one and if so how do you like the gun.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a friend that ownes one of the largest gun shops in NC and he sells more Winchester Super X 2 and Browning Maximus to Duck and Goose hunters then any other shotgun.


----------



## CMcNeill (Jul 8, 2006)

We've got one at the gun club, the X2 Sporting. Great gun so far. Has held up to the abuse of clients and less that often cleaning. It gets handed out right along with the Beretta 391s


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

It can take quite a beating and keep on shooting. I love mine, and will shoot it til it breaks. To me it shoulders better than any other auto out there.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

If abusing your own property was a crime, I'd be doing life.
I've had a few issues w/ my sx2, that I really don't think I caused.
But overall it's been a good gun. I've had it for 8 yrs.
I'd get another one.
Can you still buy them new?
Discontinued when the sx3 came in I thought.
The only thing that bugs me about Browning & Winchester guns is the price of matching slug barrels..
Might as well get a whole Rem. 870 slug gun.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a friend who bought one shot 1 box of shells through it now wants to sell it dirt cheap. He has had it for a couple years. Is $400.00 a good price on one.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Its a very good price for an SX2...if you dont buy it I WILL....


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Can you send pictures to [email protected]?


----------

